# need some help pronto



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I know I've been gone awhile, but something popped up that I am having difficulty dealing with on my own. Since Sunday I have had what seems to be the migraine that just won't go away. I am having visual disturbances and really feel icky, headache, stomach hurts, dizzy, the whole nine yards. This is very unlike any other migraine I have ever had. They usually only last a day with another day to fully recover. I went to the doc this morning and I am scheduled for an MRI of my brain on Friday afternoon.The problem is that I am scared out of my mind. She told me that getting all scared and worked up about it all will just make it worse and I know that but can't seem to calm down. I started getting scared when it didn't go away Monday and last night I got REALLY scared. I was in tears at the doc's this morning. It's not the MRI that scares me so much, it's the thought that this "migraine" has been hanging around since Sunday. Will it ever go away, and is it really a migraine is what I wonder.So, I'm sure that this has been answered before, but what can I do that will work quickly to calm me down and help me be not quite so scared? I am really not thinking clearly at the moment or I would find something on my own. I am also rather upset that I get to spend my 5th wedding anniversary Friday sick and getting an MRI instead of celebrating. Thank you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

lauralee, I am sorry to hear this. I really don't know all that much about them, I know serotonin iis involved in someways.Did the doctor give you anything for it? Imitrex? Do you take anything for them and do you get them on a regular basis?Is it really hot where your at? Are you under a lot of stress other then this?I am not sure what to tell you or how to help, try the ten relaxtion techniques here if possible. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm If you can somehow get some sleep, that might also help.Its hard to calm the body down really fast like that.Try not to worry they are right about that. I know with the IBS when I got tested in the old sometimes I was thinking cancer, and some how I just started saying screw it, if they find something they find something but worrying about it was driving me nuts.There maybe some ways to increase blood flow to the brain like the relaxation and perhaps an asprin, but this sounds like a bad one.I wish I could help you more maybe post this on the main forum for people who get migranes alot.Sorry to hear this and sorry your in pain, I am sure in time it will let up for you.Do your best to stay calm and hopefully that will get more blood to the blood vessels in your brain.I wish I new more about them to help you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One other idea I am not sure will help or not but call your pharmcist and tell him exactly what is going on and see if they can suggest anything.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Eric,Thanks for the reply. She didn't want to start me on Imitrex or anything like that yet because I am prone to heart palpitations from drugs like that. I am very sensitive to drugs and have a hard time taking a lot of them. I usually just take Tylenol for it but for some reason I haven't even taken that yet.It really hasn't been too hot here. It has been rainy though. The doc asked about stress, too, and while I was there, nothing stood out. Once I got home I thought about it more and realized that, yes, there has been a lot more stress. This all started Sunday. I had a fight with my husband and was in a very bad mood all day Saturday (we never fight like that), my boys have been very badly behaved, school starts tomorrow and any change always messes me up for awhile, my next door neighbor dropped dead suddenly and that affected me more than I thought it would. That was two weeks ago tomorrow and the funeral was last week. I went even though I have a very hard time with funerals. I choked back the tears and never let them out, that may have more to do with it than anything.The first thing I need to do when I sense a migraine coming on is lie down and rest and relax. I have not yet, three days later, had a chance to do that. I haven't had anyone to watch my kids and I have had to do all of my normal activities, including referee-ing their fights.I am calmer now than I was this morning. I hope I don't start to panic again tonight. I know I need to relax, but it is so hard to do when I have constant noise in my house. The boys just will NOT be quiet!I don't get migraines very often any more. The last one I had was last October. It was a doozy but only lasted a few hours. I am so ready for this one to go away and I really hope that MRI shows NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

lauralee, I hope you feel better soon, seems like some possible resason that it could be a tension migrane and hopefully ease up as you get a chance to relax and lay down. That is exactly how my IBS was I had to lie down and go quite in the bad old days, like a migrane of the gut, something a long time ago my therapist told me, because she had migranes, although that was the only thing she did for me I don't think she understood IBS at all and all I did was talk while she listened, no relaxation advise ect.. That why its important as much as you can to do some oof this yourself, when you know it maybe coming on.I ramble sorry. I hope your okay and the MRI will probably be fine, just a precaution. The other part is if there is anything wrong the faster you find out the better they can treat it, as opposed to something goiing on for a longer time because you don't get tests done. But, I bet its a bad migrane, the rain can also as much as heat be a part to in messing with serotonin if there is high pressure fronts.I hope you can somehow get some down times to chill and and aspirin as opposed to tylenol, may thin the blood a little better and may help. maybe baby aspirin.I hope the MRI shows nothing also and don't stress over that, just go get the test and take any news as they give it to you if there is any news.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi lauralee:I'm sorry to hear about your migraine, and hope you start feeling better soon. Tomorrow is Friday so hopefully things will ease up for you.You've been under a tremendous amount of stress, and that probably is affecting things, also.Let us know what the doc finds out, and try to relax a little.JeanG


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

It's my understanding that migranes are caused by excess blood in the head, which irritates the surrounding tissues. The reason Imitrex helps is that it is a vaso-constrictor, which reduces the size of the blood vessels.Relaxation (like from the site that Eric posted) should help. In using biofeedback for relaxation, we find that our hands & feet get hot. This is used as a treatment for migranes, because the relaxation opens up the blood vessels in the hands & feet, and all that blood going into the hands & feet drains some of it out of the head.In the absence of taking time to learn biofeedback, you can get the same results by soaking in a hot bath (I've read this - never done it). The reason is that the hot water makes your body want to cool itself off, and in order to do that, it opens up the blood vessels near the surface of the skin. Thus, draining the excess blood from the head.Hope this helps,LTL


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks Eric, Jean and LTL. I am so hoping that the migraine is on its way out tonight. The auras I have been having for the past 4 days have almost stopped and now my head is absolutely killing me. I am really wanting this MRI over tomorrow. It is scheduled at 1:20 p.m., which is prime IBS time for me. I can just see myself having to tell them to stop the test so I can run to the bathroom! I keep telling myself that it will only last an hour and I can hold it that long if I need to. Yea, right!!!!! (said with all the sarcasm I can muster!)LTL, years ago I had biofeedback training for migraines. I was having them almost every day at that point. I think I waited too long to do it this time and missed the window of opportunity when it could have done the most good. I am going to try a hot bath tonight and see if that helps. The Tylenol sure isn't!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Poor Laura.







Try to stay calmed so you can get your test done and try to find out what is wrong. I hope you get better; migraines are not fun at all.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Laura:Good luck on your test today. Let us know what they say when you get the results.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

lauralee, how are you doing?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi lauralease let us know how you're doing.JeanG


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I am still not doing real well. I still have the migraine, it has been a week now. The MRI was not near as bad as I though it would be. I had one 9 years ago and they had to do 2 sets of scans, one without contrast, one with. This time they had a newer machine that can do the pictures without the contrast, so it took half the time and I didn't have to have the shot. I still started to panic while I was having the test. I really had to try hard to calm myself down. I was very glad when it was over. They told me I should have results in two or three business days, which will be Tuesday or Wednesday. I would hope that if they saw something really bad they would push it along faster. I have to admit I am kind of worried about it all. I know that's not helping the migraine go away.Eric, I was wondering if now would be a good time to start the Towards Inner Peace CD's or do you think I should wait until the migraine is gone? I was thinking it might help me relax enough to finally get it to go away, but I don't want to start it if I will then forever associate the TIP program with a migraine.To all of you, thanks for asking how I am. It does help to know someone out there cares!


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Lauralee,


> quote: I would hope that if they saw something really bad they would push it along faster.


If it will make you feel better, that was my experience. My son had an MRI 1 1/2 yrs. ago. It was at 8:00 a.m. by noon I had received a call from my pediatrician. It showed a tumor on his rib. At the time, they thought he had bone cancer, but a biopsy showed it to be benign. Since then, I've gone on the theory that no news is at least not horrible news.Good luck. I'll be looking for your results on the BB.Jackie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, I am gld the test is over for you and it went okay.Most of the time when drs don't get back to you things are okay.I would like to ask Mike about the inner peace, I believe it may help, but not so sure about the association your mentioning in regards to migranes. Also I know noise itself can be probelmactic with them.It might help in this regard to listen two side two of the 100 program the relaxtion side if you listen know because you have already listened and just the state of HT may help the migrane and relax you, and your brain has already excepted listening to that tape. I would personnaly start there and fresh with Towards inner peace when your not as worried.I have my fingers crossed for you and hope it all turns out well and the migrane starts to let up for you.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi lauralee:I'm glad your test is over with. Maybe once you get your results you can relax that migraine will finally go away.Take care.







JeanG


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I've got good news and bad news...the good news is that my MRI came back perfect (Yea!!!). The bad news is that I still have this darn headache! I have a follow up appointment with my doctor on September 5 to discuss what to do about the migraines getting worse like this. I am very relieved it is nothing serious. I was kind of concerned when the doctor called first thing this morning because I was only expecting to hear from her so soon if it was bad news. Now maybe I can finally relax and be done with this pain!!!eric, if you talk to Mike let me know. I think what I will do for now is listen to some other guided relaxation CDs I have and not even risk associating the hypno with this migraine. I think my body is giving me a kick in the rear to get me to do the relaxation more regularly than I have been!


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

LauraLee,Great News!! Glad to hear that the MRI was negative. Hopefully that alone will help reduce the migrane. I hope you get that under control soon.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

That's some good news.







How are your allergies doing? Maybe there can be a connection?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi LauraLee:I'm glad the test turned out negative. At least that's one worry off your mind. JeanG


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Ok, now I have a problem! I'll get to that in a minute...first, zay, thanks for asking! My allergies have actually been acting up lately, but I really haven't though of that as connected. Hmmmmmmm. Now for part of my problem...yesterday I felt really sick. I mean really, really want to die sick. I had to go to a parents meeting at my 8 year old's school, first time meeting a new teacher (please remember he is autistic and I have to train every teacher he has to work with him properly). Well, the new teacher is wonderful!! Very laid back and very easy to work with. Amazingly enough I felt 75% better when we left the school. I really had not been conscious of stressing about the new teacher, but I guess I must have been. I guess this is what that old thread of yours was talking about, eric, about how stress can cause problems even if you don't feel stressed mentally! So, now I need to decide what to do about that!Now the big problem...I read that more than 50% of the time, migraines can be caused or worsened by a magnesium deficiency. Well, I've been taking calcium without magnesium three times a day for a long time to control my D. Calcium alone will deplete magnesium. I think I may have calcium-ed my way into a magnesium deficiency! So, I need to find a way to lower the calcium, raise the magnesium, see how it affects my headaches, and do it all without making the D worse again. I feel like the Home Alone kid. I just want to put my hands on my cheeks and go, "AAAAAGGGGGHHHH!!!!!". I try to help one thing and may have ended up making something else worse!







I took a different supplement yesterday with magnesium in it and have been in the bathroom all day today. Maybe I tried one with too much? AAAGGHHHHH!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

If the lack of magnesium is in fact causing the migraine, then you really have a difficult one there.







I do not know what to say.I ask about allergies because I once read, heard or somebody told me that the anti hystamines help reduce the symptoms of migraines. I cannot recall very clearly; I will look it up to see if I saw it on the net.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Zayaka, I hadn't heard about antihistamines helping migraines. Hmmmmm. My doc did tell me to take a Benadryl to calm me down and help me sleep. I wonder if she knew more than she said! I will have to look into that. Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

lauralee, I am sure it will be hard to really pinpoint things, but all may or maynot be contributing.A possible good vitimin supplemt maybe somthing like centrum for seniors, as it may not be so strong and may help with all the nutrients and minerals. Just a thought.Its again trial and error to figure it all out, but keep ggoping with stress reduction and that will help everything no matter what.Keep us updated and hopefully you start feeling better soon and things ballance out again for you.On the stress, yes its not all concious stress, its more down to emotions themselves and also there is subconcious things that are going on in the body. There may also be environmental things around you contributing, one the allergies which can worsen the headaches and sometimes some chemical or something else around you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One more thing Lauralee, make sure you are getting enough rest and sleep, very important in all this.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Just an update...My headache is finally getting better and I am feeling human again! YeeHaw!!!







I have been playing around with my vitamins and I can tell this isn't going to be easy. Eric, I already take regular Centrum, so I don't know if the Silver would be that much different. I have been playing with the magnesium and the calcium and that hasn't been doing me any favors! I am thinking about dropping all of my supplements for a few days and then adding them back again slowly to see where my tolerance level is. I may not need to do the same things I needed to do 7 years ago when my IBS got real bad. I'm sure the IBS has changed, but I have not done much to change the way I deal with it. I still take the same amounts of things I took then to get it under control (with the exception of meds, I don't need them at all any more). So, I guess I just experiment and find what works now.I am trying to keep up with my relaxation. That is getting easier to do now that one kid is in school. The other starts school in less than two weeks. I signed myself up for piano lessons this morning. I will do that on Thursdays. I'm pretty excited and hope it won't take long to remember how to play (I took lessons for 4 years as a child)! I am also having great fun with my bongo drums. I will be a one-woman band before you know it!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Laura, first glad things are coming around and its getting better.







On the senior centrum I said that because I think they are easier on the digestive tract, not totally sure, but I think they probably are.Playing around can wreck havoc, so good idea at the moment to stablize and get the balance back.Dealing is important, it should not go back to the way it was regardless as you probably no more and just that helps.Glad the relaxation is getting easier, almmost everyone finds that after doing it for a while.







It will help alot.Also glad your doing the piano lessons that will also help and is just a great thing in general, I love playing the piano.







Although not great at it and I self tught myself I still wirte my own music with it and enjoy it tremedously, as well as guitar and harmonica.







Glad your coming out of it, you will be able to think better and more clearly and less negatively, so things are looking up.







great.


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

lauralee-Glad to hear you are on the rebound. I don't have specific advice for migraines, since I've never really gotten a headache. But I will recommend a book called "Healing the Body, Healing the Mind" or something like that, by Dr. John Sarno. It mentions migraines, and IBS, briefly, but you might find his theory helpful. I got some IBS relief reading it. It's a pretty easy read, and with your kids in school, I think it'd be worth your time.Good luck and I hope you continue to feel better every day.


----------

